# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Sienna Blake (Anna Passey)

## Perdita

Hollyoaks regular Dodger Savage is to discover that he has a twin sister in a shock storyline twist, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

Actress Emily Lawrance has been cast in the role of Sienna, the twin sibling Dodger never knew he had.

Dodger (Danny Mac) learns of Sienna's existence when he finally manages to track down his biological father Patrick Blake, played by former Coronation Street star Jeremy Sheffield.


Â© Lime Pictures

Pictured: Emily Lawrance and Jeremy Sheffield on the Hollyoaks set.

The cheeky ladies' man is left stunned by his latest life-changing discovery, while Sienna has been tipped to cause mayhem when she makes her arrival in the Hollyoaks village.

Lawrance commented: "Joining Hollyoaks is going to be fun and a great experience for me. It goes without saying that working with Jeremy is brilliant."

Dodger has already experienced his fair share of family dramas this year, as he only recently learned that wheeler dealer Dirk (David Kennedy) is not his real dad.

Recent episodes have seen Dodger struggling with his discovery, so time will only tell how he'll cope with the next revelations.

Patrick and Sienna's first scenes will be broadcast in the week commencing Monday, November 19.

Hollyoaks airs weekdays at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Digital Spy can also confirm that the role of Dodger Savage's twin sister Sienna Blake has been recast.

Sienna will now be played by Anna Passey when she makes her debut on screen in November.



Pictured: Anna Passey.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## alan45

> Meanwhile, Digital Spy can also confirm that the role of Dodger Savage's twin sister Sienna Blake has been recast.
> 
> Sienna will now be played by Anna Passey when she makes her debut on screen in November.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured: Anna Passey.
> 
> Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.


The Picture

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## lizann

i hope we dont have a beth/rhys storyline again of siblings in love

----------


## tammyy2j

She seems very interested in her twin brother's love life

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actress Anna Passey has admitted that her character Sienna Blake wants a place in the Osborne family.

Sienna has been interfering in Darren and Nancy's relationship since she started working at The Dog in the Pond.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the 2013 British Soap Awards, Passey hinted at Sienna's motivations, why the Osbornes have caught her eye and where things might be heading next.

The actress also pondered whether Sienna is a villain and discussed the dark side of her on-screen father Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield).

Hollyoaks fans have seen Nancy on a downward spiral this year as she has developed an addiction to painkillers.

Sienna has been aware of the problem for a few weeks, but fans have been left to wonder whether she will be a friend or foe for the popular character.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake tries to take over Nancy's place in the Osborne family later this month.

Viewers will soon see Nancy (Jessica Fox) leave the country for a while after she learns that her mother Margaret has been killed in a car accident in Canada.

With Nancy away, a ruthless Sienna (Anna Passey) steps up her attempts to become indispensable to the Osbornes.

When Sienna attends one of baby Oscar's hospital appointments with Darren, she introduces herself as Mrs Osborne and even plays a part in decision-making over the youngster's future.

Darren and Sienna both agree that Oscar should have cochlear implants fitted, even though Nancy has always had reservations over the idea.

With Darren grateful for Sienna's support, he later leans in for a kiss with her.

It's clear that Sienna's recent manipulations are paying off, and her only obstacle might be young Tom Cunningham (Ellis Hollins), who is growing increasingly uneasy over her continued presence at the pub.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

hope she is found soon and is she really pregnant by darren?

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake has made a huge impact on screen in recent weeks with her ruthless plot to steal Nancy Osborne's life.

Viewers have seen that Sienna will stop at nothing to get what she wants, and with no end to her plotting in sight, the ongoing saga looks set to become one of the year's biggest storylines.

Anna Passey, who plays Sienna, is now reaping the rewards with three nominations in the 2013 Inside Soap Awards longlist.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Anna to hear her reaction to the nods and all the gossip on what's coming up for Sienna.

How do you feel about your Inside Soap Award nominations for 'Best Storyline, 'Best Bitch' and 'Best Newcomer'?
"Very excited! I've been in the show for nine months now, and during that time I've been very busy working on some fab storylines. Until now, I hadn't really had a chance to take a step back and take a look at everything. The nominations have given me the chance to do that, so it's a really nice treat.

"It's also pretty good timing, as the current storyline is still in full swing, but it's also come to a nice punctuation point where Sienna has been revealed to be completely nuts!"

Were you surprised to be up for three awards?
"Definitely, I was really surprised. I'm really, really chuffed with 'Best Newcomer'. 'Best Bitch' and 'Best Storyline' are also great! I feel really lucky to be up for three."

Have you thought about possibly winning one of the awards?
"I would really love it if we could win the 'Best Storyline' award. I think that would be the best for me, just because I know that Jess, Ash and myself have been working so hard and putting so much time and effort into it. I think it's a really exciting, gripping storyline and it's quite a long-running one too.

"I am up against some brilliant people, though. 'Best Bitch' is always a tricky category because there are so many great bitches out there in the soaps! It's the same with 'Best Newcomer', because lots of strong people have started out on screen at a similar time to me."

Do you think Hollyoaks is in with a good chance in general on the night?
"I really hope so! There's still such a great buzz around the building after our Soap Awards wins, and there's a real sense of something really special being created here. The show is definitely on the way up and we'll have some amazing storylines playing out on screen this summer. To take home some more prizes at the Inside Soap Awards would be fantastic."

Since our last interview, your storyline has really stepped up a gear! How are the fans reacting to Sienna's crazy behaviour?
"Well, people don't like her very much! (Laughs.) I think people had seen Sienna lurking around in the background for quite a few months, and so the audience knew that there was something not quite right about her. On one hand, people are excited that it's all kicked off and they've been proven right! It's been enjoyable for them to see her crazy side unravelling.

"At the same time, Sienna is breaking up the Osbornes, which is such a well-loved family in soap, so there's obviously a big backlash to that. I'm really flattered, though, because most people seem to understand that it's just a character. If people say that they hate Sienna, it hopefully means that I'm doing a good job of playing her!"

There are some fans who, despite everything, quite like Sienna and Darren together! Has that come as a surprise?
"That's been the biggest shock of all, really. Ever since I started, our producer Bryan Kirkwood was preparing me for the fact that people wouldn't like Sienna. He told me, 'We're going to make you the most disliked girl in soap!' 

"It's a big surprise to have a little army of supporters who love 'Dienna' as a couple. Some people think that Darren is a lot more free and easy with Sienna, which is lovely, but I think we can all safely say that Nancy is the one who deserves to be with him."

Do you think there's room for redemption with Sienna?
"It's an interesting question, and lots of people have asked it of me. I really don't know, because some of the things that Sienna does are completely outrageous and truly awful. In that respect, I think she makes her bed and she'll have to lie in it. 

"At the same time, Sienna does have her reasons for doing what she's doing. She's not out to just maliciously wreck everything for no reason. I think that's the seed of hope that there could possibly be some redemption for her. Sienna genuinely thinks that she'd be a better wife, mother and family member for the Osbornes. 

"Sienna is doing it for the right reasons, but she has a slightly altered sense of reality and she's going about it in such a terrible way. However, she's not doing it for fun and she's not getting any sense of enjoyment out of it."

We're all wondering how long Sienna can keep this up! Does the storyline still have a long way to go?
"Well, Sienna is very clever and I think that's what will prolong the storyline. She plans everything out, and even when it goes wrong, she's just that bit sharper than Darren and the rest of them. Sienna is always one step ahead, and she's not going to let go easily. It'll go on for a little while longerâ¦"

Have any of the scenes been difficult to film? Sienna breastfeeding Oscar was one which really shocked the audienceâ¦
"Well, I read my scripts like a film and I'm always excited to see what's coming next, but then sometimes it suddenly hits me that I'm the one that's going to have to do the crazy scenes! Particularly the breastfeeding, which was a bit tricky. I've also been moved to tears on set when I've been watching the performances of Jess Fox, Ashley Taylor Dawson and Jimmy McKenna. It's upsetting to see how much destruction Sienna causes, so I can easily see why it affects the audience so much.

"More than anything, though, to get a part like this is fantastic, and for Bryan to have created something so rich is brilliant."

Do you think Esther will continue to be a thorn in Sienna's side?
"Absolutely. They do say that kids sense evil, don't they?! Tom and Esther have never really been sold on Sienna, so you can definitely expect to see more from that."

Is Patrick to blame for the way Sienna has turned out?
"Now that the audience are seeing Patrick's true colours, I think there's definitely a link there which can be made. Sienna is definitely a product of her parents and her upbringing. Obviously it can't all be blamed on that as Sienna can make her own choices, but she had quite an unusual upbringing which has definitely made an impact. Patrick and Anna certainly have a lot to answer for!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake has made a huge impact on screen in recent weeks with her ruthless plot to steal Nancy Osborne's life.

Viewers have seen that Sienna will stop at nothing to get what she wants, and with no end to her plotting in sight, the ongoing saga looks set to become one of the year's biggest storylines.

Anna Passey, who plays Sienna, is now reaping the rewards with three nominations in the 2013 Inside Soap Awards longlist.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Anna to hear her reaction to the nods and all the gossip on what's coming up for Sienna.

How do you feel about your Inside Soap Award nominations for 'Best Storyline, 'Best Bitch' and 'Best Newcomer'?
"Very excited! I've been in the show for nine months now, and during that time I've been very busy working on some fab storylines. Until now, I hadn't really had a chance to take a step back and take a look at everything. The nominations have given me the chance to do that, so it's a really nice treat.

"It's also pretty good timing, as the current storyline is still in full swing, but it's also come to a nice punctuation point where Sienna has been revealed to be completely nuts!"

Were you surprised to be up for three awards?
"Definitely, I was really surprised. I'm really, really chuffed with 'Best Newcomer'. 'Best Bitch' and 'Best Storyline' are also great! I feel really lucky to be up for three."

Have you thought about possibly winning one of the awards?
"I would really love it if we could win the 'Best Storyline' award. I think that would be the best for me, just because I know that Jess, Ash and myself have been working so hard and putting so much time and effort into it. I think it's a really exciting, gripping storyline and it's quite a long-running one too.

"I am up against some brilliant people, though. 'Best Bitch' is always a tricky category because there are so many great bitches out there in the soaps! It's the same with 'Best Newcomer', because lots of strong people have started out on screen at a similar time to me."

Do you think Hollyoaks is in with a good chance in general on the night?
"I really hope so! There's still such a great buzz around the building after our Soap Awards wins, and there's a real sense of something really special being created here. The show is definitely on the way up and we'll have some amazing storylines playing out on screen this summer. To take home some more prizes at the Inside Soap Awards would be fantastic."

Since our last interview, your storyline has really stepped up a gear! How are the fans reacting to Sienna's crazy behaviour?
"Well, people don't like her very much! (Laughs.) I think people had seen Sienna lurking around in the background for quite a few months, and so the audience knew that there was something not quite right about her. On one hand, people are excited that it's all kicked off and they've been proven right! It's been enjoyable for them to see her crazy side unravelling.

"At the same time, Sienna is breaking up the Osbornes, which is such a well-loved family in soap, so there's obviously a big backlash to that. I'm really flattered, though, because most people seem to understand that it's just a character. If people say that they hate Sienna, it hopefully means that I'm doing a good job of playing her!"

There are some fans who, despite everything, quite like Sienna and Darren together! Has that come as a surprise?
"That's been the biggest shock of all, really. Ever since I started, our producer Bryan Kirkwood was preparing me for the fact that people wouldn't like Sienna. He told me, 'We're going to make you the most disliked girl in soap!' 

"It's a big surprise to have a little army of supporters who love 'Dienna' as a couple. Some people think that Darren is a lot more free and easy with Sienna, which is lovely, but I think we can all safely say that Nancy is the one who deserves to be with him."

Do you think there's room for redemption with Sienna?
"It's an interesting question, and lots of people have asked it of me. I really don't know, because some of the things that Sienna does are completely outrageous and truly awful. In that respect, I think she makes her bed and she'll have to lie in it. 

"At the same time, Sienna does have her reasons for doing what she's doing. She's not out to just maliciously wreck everything for no reason. I think that's the seed of hope that there could possibly be some redemption for her. Sienna genuinely thinks that she'd be a better wife, mother and family member for the Osbornes. 

"Sienna is doing it for the right reasons, but she has a slightly altered sense of reality and she's going about it in such a terrible way. However, she's not doing it for fun and she's not getting any sense of enjoyment out of it."

We're all wondering how long Sienna can keep this up! Does the storyline still have a long way to go?
"Well, Sienna is very clever and I think that's what will prolong the storyline. She plans everything out, and even when it goes wrong, she's just that bit sharper than Darren and the rest of them. Sienna is always one step ahead, and she's not going to let go easily. It'll go on for a little while longerâ¦"

Have any of the scenes been difficult to film? Sienna breastfeeding Oscar was one which really shocked the audienceâ¦
"Well, I read my scripts like a film and I'm always excited to see what's coming next, but then sometimes it suddenly hits me that I'm the one that's going to have to do the crazy scenes! Particularly the breastfeeding, which was a bit tricky. I've also been moved to tears on set when I've been watching the performances of Jess Fox, Ashley Taylor Dawson and Jimmy McKenna. It's upsetting to see how much destruction Sienna causes, so I can easily see why it affects the audience so much.

"More than anything, though, to get a part like this is fantastic, and for Bryan to have created something so rich is brilliant."

Do you think Esther will continue to be a thorn in Sienna's side?
"Absolutely. They do say that kids sense evil, don't they?! Tom and Esther have never really been sold on Sienna, so you can definitely expect to see more from that."

Is Patrick to blame for the way Sienna has turned out?
"Now that the audience are seeing Patrick's true colours, I think there's definitely a link there which can be made. Sienna is definitely a product of her parents and her upbringing. Obviously it can't all be blamed on that as Sienna can make her own choices, but she had quite an unusual upbringing which has definitely made an impact. Patrick and Anna certainly have a lot to answer for!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anna Passey has revealed that insecurity and fear are to blame for her character Sienna Blake's latest shocking scheme.

Next week's dramatic episodes see Sienna's manipulations reach new heights as she lands Nancy Osborne (Jessica Fox) in huge trouble with the police.

After encouraging Nancy to leave the village with her son Oscar and nephew Charlie, ruthless Sienna claims that Nancy assaulted her before kidnapping the children.

The scenes form part of a long-running storyline which has seen Sienna try to steal Nancy's husband Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) and every other aspect of her life.

Speaking to Digital Spy about Sienna's plan, Passey explained: "It seems like Sienna has got everything she wants. Darren is believing everything that she's saying, they're together as a couple and Sienna is living at The Dog. 

"However, Sienna can sense that Nancy is always going to be in the picture. Darren is always thinking of Nancy and they're obviously connected by the children. Sienna realises for the first time that Nancy is always going to be part of Darren's life no matter what, and that really frightens her. 

"Sienna is very insecure over her relationship with Darren, so that's why she comes up with all of this. It's her worst scheme yet. She really wants to remove Nancy from the picture altogether. Sienna is gunning to either have Nancy arrested or blocked from having any access to the children."

When Nancy becomes a wanted woman, she ends up at the centre of a frightening police chase, which culminates in her car hanging over the roof of a multi-storey car park.

Passey continued: "Sienna's scheme is such a terrible thing to do, but with Nancy's history of drugs, everyone thinks she's been lying and is a really bad mother. They all believe Sienna, that's the awful thing!

"The scenes were so much fun to film, though - I really loved it. I wasn't involved in the car chase itself, but Ashley and I were involved in the car scenes on the roof. It was really exciting. Anything on-location with stunts is always really good. Jess was fantastic at it - she's really good with stunts."

With Sienna's behaviour spiralling out of control, some fans have wondered whether she would ever resort to killing Nancy to get what she wants.

However, Passey said: "I genuinely don't know about that. It's Hollyoaks and there seems to be a murderer around every corner, so never say never! My gut instinct is that she would stop before she got that far, but you never know in soap, do you?"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake will be left humiliated when she wrongly assumes that Darren Osborne is proposing to her.

Sienna jumps to the wrong conclusion when she arrives at The Dog to find a huge banner which reads: "Will you marry me?"

In reality, Darren's father Jack has put the romantic gesture together for wife Frankie as he wants them to renew their wedding vows.

Anna Passey, who plays Sienna, told All About Soap: "Darren's there holding a ring and Sienna assumes he's proposing, but really Jack's planning to pop the question to Frankie.

"As she wants this so badly and is so blinkered, Sienna doesn't even wait for Darren to ask - she says yes in front of a pub full of people!"

Sienna's embarrassing moment comes at the start of a tough week for her, as her carefully-laid plans start to go awry.

Passey continued: "Sienna becomes very stressed out and Tom starts winding her up saying, 'You're not part of our family - you don't fit in'. This makes her feel genuinely unwell, so when Darren comes out, Sienna takes this mild pain she has in her stomach and falls to the ground in 'agony'.

"Then everyone is rushing around terrified that she might be losing the baby. I can't reveal too much, but [at the hospital], Sienna overhears Darren saying the baby is the only thing holding them together. That completely bursts her bubble and breaks her heart."

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Monday, August 26 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

tammyy2j (13-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake will be left humiliated when she wrongly assumes that Darren Osborne is proposing to her.

Sienna jumps to the wrong conclusion when she arrives at The Dog to find a huge banner which reads: "Will you marry me?"

In reality, Darren's father Jack has put the romantic gesture together for wife Frankie as he wants them to renew their wedding vows.

Anna Passey, who plays Sienna, told All About Soap: "Darren's there holding a ring and Sienna assumes he's proposing, but really Jack's planning to pop the question to Frankie.

"As she wants this so badly and is so blinkered, Sienna doesn't even wait for Darren to ask - she says yes in front of a pub full of people!"

Sienna's embarrassing moment comes at the start of a tough week for her, as her carefully-laid plans start to go awry.

Passey continued: "Sienna becomes very stressed out and Tom starts winding her up saying, 'You're not part of our family - you don't fit in'. This makes her feel genuinely unwell, so when Darren comes out, Sienna takes this mild pain she has in her stomach and falls to the ground in 'agony'.

"Then everyone is rushing around terrified that she might be losing the baby. I can't reveal too much, but [at the hospital], Sienna overhears Darren saying the baby is the only thing holding them together. That completely bursts her bubble and breaks her heart."

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Monday, August 26 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake will be forced to push Darren Osborne away as her baby deception continues.

Sienna is currently still pretending to be pregnant, knowing that Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) will leave her if he doesn't think she is expecting his child.

Next month, Sienna is forced to take her plan a step further as she starts to wear a fake baby bump underneath her clothes. However, this means that she can't let Darren get too close.

Anna Passey, who plays Sienna, told All About Soap: "Sienna can't let Darren anywhere near her, so asks him to sleep in the spare room until the baby's been born. That's going to have a devastating effect on them as a couple, though.

"Sienna's plan was to try to bring them closer together, and now she's insisting they must avoid any physical intimacy. How does that work?"

She continued: "For the first time, Sienna is starting to live day-by-day. She's panicking because she doesn't have all the answers, and things are becoming increasingly dangerous.

"Sienna is still hoping somehow she'll get pregnant, but if a baby doesn't arrive at the end of all this, who knows what Sienna will resort to next?"

Hollyoaks' autumn trailer, which was released earlier this week, shows that Tom Cunningham (Ellis Hollins) will manage to catch evidence of Sienna's fake bump on a secret spy camera. However, whether the truth will be revealed to Darren remains to be seen.

----------

lizann (26-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jessica Fox has suggested that there could still be time for her character Nancy Osborne's arch enemy Sienna Blake to redeem herself.

Sienna is currently pretending to be pregnant with Darren's baby after her ruthless scheming over the summer resulted in the breakdown of his marriage to Nancy.

However, Fox believes that there could still be a way back for Sienna (Anna Passey) once her secrets are exposed.

Speaking to BT.com, Fox said: "I don't think the writers and fans want Sienna to go anywhere, and I certainly don't, because I love Anna to pieces.

"There's always a way back, but I think it will be difficult for that character because she has done some horrific things. Maybe she needs to save Nancy's life or something!"

Fox also suggested that it will take a long time for Nancy to fully trust her estranged husband Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) again.

"She never stopped loving Darren and was always faithful, and he was the one who got her locked away and is now shacked up with the nanny.

"He's betrayed and hurt her a lot, but she can't help that she does still have feelings for him. I think it's going to take a long time and a lot of re-bonding. If they were to get back together it wouldn't be overnight, and Nancy would want to have a bit of revenge.

"He's been really nasty. He needs to suffer and he needs to do some serious making up. I think it would be a disservice to Nancy if she forgave him straight away."

Speaking about Nancy's new outlook now that she is back in the village, Fox added: "Nancy's got a lot of bravado at the moment - her new haircut, new clothes, new attitude.

"She wants to come back and make her mark, get her kids back, make Sienna suffer as much as she possibly can, find Tom and get life back on track.

"When you've played a character for eight years, to have that character go through such an emotional breakdown is really interesting to play.

"You almost have to fight every natural Nancy instinct, and that was quite difficult. But now having her back in the village, all guns blazing, is very enjoyable."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sienna Blake finally slips up next month as her brother Dodger Savage discovers that she isn't really pregnant.

Dodger finds out the truth when he pays a visit to their late mother Anna's old house and finds Sienna (Anna Passey) relaxing there with her fake baby bump lying next to her.

The big moment takes place after a security alarm goes off at the house and Dodger heads there to investigate.

Danny Mac, who plays Dodger, told All About Soap: "Dodger feels it's such a disappointment to be let down by [Sienna]. He's gutted, disgusted and really confused. He thought he was going to be an uncle, but now he knows she's a liar like everyone else seems to be in his life!"

Dodger's immediate decision is to tell his father Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) everything, but the strict headteacher decides to stand by unstable Sienna.

Mac continued: "[Patrick is] totally shocked and knows something needs to be done, but then he suggests they go away and pretend she's lost the baby. Dodger thinks that's ridiculous. Darren is one of his best mates and Dodger being the nicest guy on the planet - he just wants everything to be done properly and the truth to be told.

"It kills Dodger to have to lie to his friend, but Sienna's family and that comes first, so he covers for her. He sees how happy Darren is and that the baby is the driving force in his life, but Dodger feels awful that this ray of hope is going to be torn away."

With December a big month for the Sienna storyline, viewers will have to wait and see whether the Blakes' plans for a cover-up can really go ahead successfully.

----------

lizann (19-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...-newcomer.html

nancy pulls her fake belly off

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...-newcomer.html

nancy pulls her fake belly off

----------


## Katy

About time she got found out! She is playing it really well! More to the point i want to know when there going to find Tom!!!

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake kisses her twin brother Dodger Savage as she loses her grip on reality in an upcoming episode.

Sienna, played by Anna Passey, will be at the centre of huge episodes over the next fortnight as her web of lies finally begins to unravel.

Dodger sympathises with Sienna
Â© Lime Pictures
Dodger sympathises with Sienna

As Sienna's relationships with friends and family start to crumble around her, she turns to Dodger (Danny Mac) for comfort and makes a misguided attempt to kiss him.

The shock moment comes after Dodger puts his arms around Sienna in the back of his van as she breaks down.

Dodger comforts Sienna
Â© Lime Pictures
Dodger comforts Sienna

Dodger had turned against his sister after discovering that she was faking her pregnancy, but he takes pity on her after the Osbornes discover the truth.

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy: "Sienna has lost all sense of right and wrong and this shows just how confused she has become. She has told so many lies and deceived so many people and she completely misreads Dodger's brotherly comforting. He is shocked and horrified."

Sienna kisses Dodger
Â© Lime Pictures
Sienna kisses Dodger

Dodger is left in shock
Â© Lime Pictures
Dodger is left in shock

As well as tricking Darren with her fake pregnancy, Sienna has also held Tom Cunningham (Ellis Hollins) captive as he knows the truth about her.

The ultimate fate of trapped Tom and scheming Sienna will be revealed over the next few episodes. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2n07GHssX

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake kisses her twin brother Dodger Savage as she loses her grip on reality in an upcoming episode.

Sienna, played by Anna Passey, will be at the centre of huge episodes over the next fortnight as her web of lies finally begins to unravel.

Dodger sympathises with Sienna
Â© Lime Pictures
Dodger sympathises with Sienna

As Sienna's relationships with friends and family start to crumble around her, she turns to Dodger (Danny Mac) for comfort and makes a misguided attempt to kiss him.

The shock moment comes after Dodger puts his arms around Sienna in the back of his van as she breaks down.

Dodger comforts Sienna
Â© Lime Pictures
Dodger comforts Sienna

Dodger had turned against his sister after discovering that she was faking her pregnancy, but he takes pity on her after the Osbornes discover the truth.

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy: "Sienna has lost all sense of right and wrong and this shows just how confused she has become. She has told so many lies and deceived so many people and she completely misreads Dodger's brotherly comforting. He is shocked and horrified."

Sienna kisses Dodger
Â© Lime Pictures
Sienna kisses Dodger

Dodger is left in shock
Â© Lime Pictures
Dodger is left in shock

As well as tricking Darren with her fake pregnancy, Sienna has also held Tom Cunningham (Ellis Hollins) captive as he knows the truth about her.

The ultimate fate of trapped Tom and scheming Sienna will be revealed over the next few episodes. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2n07GHssX

----------


## Katy

She really has lost all sense of reality! 

So glad Tom has finally been found.

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna Passey is doing brilliantly in the role of Sienna

----------

lizann (18-12-2013)

----------


## lizann

maybe patrick will get her child sophie now who seems to be alive

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans saw Sienna Blake's scheming finally come to an end this week as she was arrested and sectioned following her unstable behaviour.

The dramatic episodes marked the conclusion of Sienna's long-running storyline with Darren and Nancy Osborne (Ashley Taylor Dawson and Jessica Fox), but show bosses have promised that it's not the last viewers will see of Sienna.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Anna Passey, who plays Sienna, to chat about this week's on-screen events and the future for her character.

We've seen some very dramatic episodes for Sienna over the past week! What were they like to film?
"The episodes were amazing to film and very exciting to do. They were also the most difficult episodes that I've done so far, probably because there was so much to do and every single scene was so intense and dramatic. It didn't really let up for the whole time we were filming them, but I thought the writing was so touching, exciting and dramatic.

"I was also a bit nervous about the episodes going out and people finally seeing them, as they've been a year in the making and we wanted to get them right!"

How long in advance did you know the details of the story's outcome?
"The production and the writing team obviously had it all planned out for quite a long time, but because the story has been so fast-paced and filled with so many bonkers things that Sienna's been doing, I've been drip-fed the information a bit at a time! It's been a case of going up every month or so, speaking to the producer Bryan and finding out what's next for Sienna.

"I did know that the story was coming to a conclusion and that everybody would have to find out what Sienna had been up to, but I didn't know the specifics until a few months ago. I think if I'd known the whole thing too far in advance, I'd have been a bit too overloaded with information!"

What was Sienna and Nancy's fight at the flat like to film?
"Really fun - Jess Fox is so brilliant to work with and we both enjoy doing stunts and fight scenes, so we really got stuck in with that. We really went for it and had a really good time. There was a great fight director too. It wasn't just a cat-fight with screaming and hair-pulling - it was a pretty full-on fight!"

You also had Sienna's big arrest scenes to film after she kidnapped Tom, Charlie and Oscar. What was the mood like when you were filming that?
"The scenes were really intense but exciting to film. Everyone just wanted to do the storyline justice and give it the conclusion it deserved. The strength of the storyline is in how much Sienna believes these children to be her own and how much she loves them. To have them torn away from her and then Sienna being arrested meant that everything came crashing down for her really quickly. 

"To put all of that into the performance was very intense, but I think that's what was needed and I hope it came across well in the episodes. I'm hoping people felt that complete anguish from her."

As Sienna has been sectioned, are you glad that she might now get the help that she needs?
"Absolutely. I think one thing that's been there all the way through, and certainly in the latter half of the story, has been that Sienna isn't just a one-dimensional baddie who's doing all of these things because it's fun for her. What's been really strong in the writing and in the story is that Sienna is doing these things because she feels she doesn't have a choice. 

"She's been driven by other things, including her unhappy childhood and trying to fill quite a big void in her life. To see Sienna get some help and get to the bottom of the way she's behaved should be really satisfying for the viewers, and definitely for me playing it. 

"I always hoped that Sienna wouldn't just be arrested and that would be that, as people need to see more than that. There is much more story to come where we'll start to see what she's really like."

Did you start to feel sorry for Sienna while filming the story?
"I massively did. I guess it's easy for me because I'm playing Sienna, so I'm going to be the person who defends her more than anyone else! But I think the scenes also had a really good mix of Sienna doing terrible, inexcusable things, alongside some really sad scenes. When you listen to what's being said, it's clear that Sienna is a desperately sad and lonely person.

"I think Sienna has also started to win the audience over in that way too. The problem is that she gets them to the point where they feel sorry for her, and then she goes and does something else that's terrible! I think the audience have felt quite conflicted with that all the way through - one minute they're feeling sorry for her, and the next they absolutely hate her again!"

We enjoyed watching all of the Tom and Sienna scenes in the basement. What were they like to film?
"I absolutely loved filming those scenes - they've been some of my favourite things to do this year. I was a bit nervous about filming them because I'd not really worked with Ellis [Hollins, who plays Tom] much before. I'd been in big group scenes with him, but nothing one-on-one. I knew he was quite young and that the content of the scenes was quite grown-up and difficult, but I was wrong to be nervous because he's been doing it longer than most of us and he was absolutely brilliant. 

"Ellis brought so much to the scenes and has such an incredible understanding and sensitivity for a boy of 13. I had a really good time doing it and I think it was a really good move by the producers and writers to give Sienna someone of his age to have scenes with, because it brought out a completely different side to her. It was the first time we saw how young-minded she is and how warm and genuine she can be with people. 

"Obviously it all went a bit wrong at the end, but I don't think she would have ever hurt him. Even when she threatened to abandon him for good, she ended up going back to the house afterwards."

How did you feel about the twist that Sienna's daughter is still alive?
"It was a bit of a surprise, to be honest! As I said earlier, I didn't know the full plan myself so when I heard that, I was absolutely over the moon. I thought it was brilliant and something that I didn't necessarily expect. I'm really glad that it's the case, because it leaves it wide open for a whole other part of the story in the future, which is very exciting for me."

Would Sienna feel any guilt about Nancy suffering a brain injury after their fight?
"Yes - I think that whole big fight came out of such desperation. It was such a flustered and panicky fight and I think Sienna was shocked when Nancy ended up banging her head. She knew it had gone too far, but she had lost it by that point.

"If she sees the damage that she's done, I think Sienna will feel incredibly sorry for that. I'd like to think that if Sienna sticks around in the future, she'll be able to look back at things with a much more sensible and clearer head and really see the extent of the damage she's caused. I think she'll genuinely feel terrible about it."

Many of the Hollyoaks fans had always noticed a chemistry between Sienna and Dodger. Was it a surprise or not when you read the script where Sienna kissed him?
"It wasn't too much of a surprise to me, to be honest! With the way the characters have been together, they've always been a very close brother and sister unit. We are in soapland so me and Dan always knew in the back of our heads that it was always a possibility. 

"It was also perfect timing - when Sienna panicked and lost everything, she came up with the brilliant idea that she and her brother could run away together and bring up some children! (Laughs.) But viewer-wise, I think people were completely shocked by it."

It seems that Patrick is to blame for many of Sienna's problems. Are you hoping she gets involved in his comeuppance?
"I've been watching Patrick and Maxine's story as a viewer and it's been great and really unnerving to watch. If they can get Sienna involved in that further down the line then I'd absolutely adore that. Because Sienna has been with Patrick her whole life and knows him better than anybody, she'd possibly be the person best equipped to help Maxine. But I'm not really sure what the plans are for that yet."

Looking back on the story, how have you felt about working so closely with Jess Fox and Ashley Taylor Dawson?
"I don't think I could have done any better with the people that I was put alongside when I started the show - they've been so supportive and lovely. Jess and Ashley are such pros and really talented actors, so I've been very lucky. 

"When I first started, I hadn't done a soap before so there were a few things that were a little bit different to other jobs that I'd done. Jess and Ashley were really good about making sure that I knew what I was doing. I think it's testament to them that we spend all our time on set together but then also hang out in the evenings and weekends."

As a viewer, do you hope the Osbornes reunite or do you think Nancy deserves better than Darren now?
"I massively hope they get back together! I know Darren has been a complete fool and there'll be a lot of people out there, probably Jess included, who think that he doesn't deserve Nancy back! 

"He probably doesn't deserve Nancy back, but at the same time, it's so clear to see how much those two characters love each other. They're a brilliant couple and their undoing was completely Sienna's fault, so I really do hope they get back together. I think the audience will feel cheated if they don't at some point."

After such a busy year, are you looking forward to a relaxing Christmas?
"Absolutely - I love Christmas anyway but we've had such a busy and packed year with the storyline so I'm really looking forward to going home, seeing my family and not crying all day! We have a new puppy at home who we got just over a month ago, so it's our first Christmas at home with her. Hopefully it's just going to be a really fun one with my family this year." 



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2ntz27YIu

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Sienna Blake will learn her fate as she stands trial for her crimes later this month.

Sienna (Anna Passey) will be discharged from the secure unit following an assessment on her mental health but her release comes at a cost as she is then immediately brought to trial. 

After Dodger (Danny Mac) and Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) pay Sienna a visit at the secure unit the night before her assessment, Dodger attempts to encourage his twin to tell them about her daughter Sophie.

Dodger is unaware that a controlling Patrick has already warned Sienna to keep quiet about it, warning her not to use Sophie as an excuse for her behaviour. 

Obeying Patrick's instructions, Sienna's assessment goes well and she is told she can be released from the faculty. 

However, Sienna's future still remains uncertain as she stands trial in court for her actions...

----------


## lizann

peri is sophie

----------


## tammyy2j

Sienna Blake will return to her old tricks next month as she starts targeting the Lomax family.

With Sienna still convinced that 14-year-old Peri is her long-lost daughter, she resorts to desperate measures to spend time with the youngster.

In scenes reminiscent of how she manipulated the Osborne family last year, Sienna fakes a shoulder injury so that the Lomax clan will take pity on her and invite her to stay for a while.

Sienna also looks for further sympathy by pretending that the hate campaign against her in the village has started up again.

As Sienna starts to settle in with the Lomaxes, she is delighted when Peri confides in her about Danny's affair with John Paul McQueen. Unaware that Sam already knows about the fling, Sienna then spills the beans to her and Danny overhears.

Anna Passey, who plays Sienna, told All About Soap: "She's got her feet under the table at another family home. Peri starts to confide in Sienna, who's obviously the worst person you can tell your secrets to, and tells her about Danny and John Paul's affair.

"Sienna decides to use this to break down the family unit and isolate Peri a bit more. She wants to be the person Peri runs to when she's upset.

"Sienna's crafty - she plays the innocent and makes out that she only has Sam's best interests at heart."

With her plan working well, Sienna puts the next stage into action by telling Peri that she has a long-lost daughter and needs help to track her down.

Passey added: "They start to play detective together, which Sienna thinks is amazing. They're bonded by this little secret they share."

----------

lizann (23-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

why would sam and her family take her in unless they cause her fake injury

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake gets a second chance with her long-lost daughter Nico next week as they come face-to-face again.

Sienna is delighted when she learns that Nico (Persephone Swales-Dawson) is hiding out at the McQueen house, but her joy turns to horror when the teenager reveals that Sienna's evil father Patrick threatened her to stay away.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Anna Passey, who plays Sienna, to hear about the drama ahead as Nico makes her return to screens.

What has this storyline been like for you to film?
"It's been absolutely brilliant. After the year we had last year with Sienna, everything was building up to this moment of her finding out about her daughter and then trying to track her down.

"To now actually get to the point where Sienna meets her daughter and shares scenes with her has been amazing. I absolutely adore Persephone who's playing Nico - she's fabulous. It's nice to have someone who's playing a mini-version of me! 

"I get to work with Persephone a lot and it's quite sweet to see her picking up little Sienna-isms. She's also so believable as Sienna's daughter, so I think she's doing a great job."

How does Sienna react when she comes face-to-face with Nico again next week?
"Sienna has been waiting for this moment for such a long time, but when it arrives, it's not really what she expected. When Sienna finds Nico, it's a complete surprise as they're reunited out of the blue and it's not something that she could have anticipated.

"Sienna doesn't really know what to say to Nico. In her head, she has expected a fairytale reunion where mother and daughter meet, everything's perfect and everyone ends up really happy.

"What Sienna gets is completely different. Nico seems absolutely petrified of her and she can't work out why. That's when Sienna finds out that Patrick has threatened Nico to stay away, which is why she's scared to be anywhere near Sienna."

How does Sienna react to the news about Patrick?
"It breaks Sienna's heart that her dad would do that. She storms straight over to find him in his office and is furious. Sienna says, 'That's it for you and me now - I'm taking my daughter and I don't want anything else to do with you'. But in true Patrick Blake style, he ends up manipulating the situation into what he wants it to be.

"Patrick talks to Sienna with an edge of threat. He points out that she's got her whole family now that Nico is in the village, so they should just let sleeping dogs lie. There's an underlying threat because Patrick is hinting at what could happen to Nico if Sienna doesn't play ball. 

"Sienna decides that it's best for her and Nico to just grin and bear it - so they need to smile and pretend that everything is fine."

Patrick and Nico then start to plot against each other in secret. Is Sienna aware of that?
"I think Sienna is so busy running around trying to fix everything and make everything perfect, so she doesn't really see what's going on between Patrick and Nico. Patrick is a pro and he doesn't want Nico anywhere near the family, so he starts creating all of these little situations to cause trouble.

"It also turns out that Nico is just as good at scheming as Patrick is, so she's throwing it straight back at him! But at this point, Sienna is just hoping everyone will be at peace and she doesn't necessarily see everything that's going on."

What kind of relationship do you think Sienna and Nico will have?
"It's quite difficult to call it, but what's interesting is that in the past with Sienna, everything has been aimed towards finding her daughter. She's been so convinced in her head that she's going to be the perfect mum, but anyone who's watched Sienna will know that she's not necessarily mum material! She's not really the person that you'd want to be bringing up your children!

"Sienna and Nico have an interesting relationship, especially as Nico is nothing like the way Sienna had expected her daughter to be. That's true for Nico as well, because Sienna isn't what Nico had pictured her mum to be. But what's interesting is seeing them both finding where they stand with each other and how the relationship is going to work."

For a long time, the fans expected Peri to be Sienna's daughter. How would you have felt if the story had gone that way?
"I would have loved that equally. I absolutely adore the character of Peri, as well as Ruby who plays her. She's so sweet and Peri is such a brilliant little character. I would have really loved that story, but I'm also incredibly happy with the daughter that I've got! If Peri ever needs another mum, though, I'll take both of them!"

Did you always know that Peri was a red herring in the storyline?
"Yes, I did know that from the start actually, as we always knew that Leela would turn out to be Peri's real mum. Sienna and Leela have also formed quite a nice relationship over the last few months, and now both of them are going to end up with 'new' daughters when they're not sure how to cope. 

"I think there's definitely more to be seen between Sienna and Leela as they both try to muddle their way through being a mum out of the blue!"

There's been a big turnaround in opinion on Sienna. Has it taken you by surprise that she's become popular with the fans?
"It has, yes! It's quite overwhelming. When I first started this job and was learning about what kind of character Sienna was going to be, the writers and the producers did say to me that we had to make people hate her. I was told that she'd be so unlikeable, everyone would hate her and I'd have to just take it!

"But they also told me very early on that further down the line, there'd be a shift and people would see why Sienna is the way she is. They hoped that would get people interested and the viewers would change their opinions, so I trusted that but I did wonder how anyone would forgive her when she was doing such terrible things!

"It turned out that the producers and the writers were completely right. They've done such a fantastic job of writing for Sienna and I think the reason people do forgive her is that the writers give full explanation for her behaviour."

Do you hope Sienna carries on scheming in future storylines?
"I love that side of Sienna as it's loads of fun to play someone who does bad things, so I'm excited to see what else they can come up with next for her. I'm sure they've got tons of stuff planned upstairs!"

----------


## Perdita

Sienna Blake hopes that her troubles are behind her on Hollyoaks next week when her latest scheming leads to Tom Cunningham deciding not to give evidence against her.

The news means that Sienna is unlikely to be jailed over her antics last year, but will she leave the Osborne family alone in return?

Here, Anna Passey - who plays Sienna - reveals more about her character's future in the second part of her interview with Digital Spy.

How does Sienna feel next week when Tom makes his big decision?
"It's just the best news possible for Sienna. She's focused all of her energies on finding her daughter, so now that she's got Nico in her life, she's well aware that it could all be taken away if she ends up in prison. If that happened, Nico would be left with nobody but Patrick, which Sienna doesn't want.

"When Sienna hears that Tom isn't going to give evidence, it's literally the best news that she could hear. She knows that she can get on and build a relationship with her daughter, which is everything she wants."

Tom makes a deal with Sienna beforehand, wanting her to leave the Osbornes alone. Will she stick to her word?
"When Sienna says she will leave the Osbornes alone, she does mean it at the time - but we know what Sienna's like! If the opportunity arises, I'm sure she'd get chucked back in with the Osbornes!"

How do you think Sienna would cope if Patrick's true colours were exposed in the future?
"They have a funny relationship because Sienna really hates him for a lot of the stuff that he's done, but no matter how terrible a person he is, there's some hold that he has over her and Sienna can't let go of him. 

"If it all came out, I'm not 100% sure that Sienna would abandon him completely. There's something there with Patrick that she can't let go of - and she does love him."

Would you like Sienna to get a new love interest in the future?
"Definitely. I think it's a funny one with Sienna, because she isn't the type of girl to have a relationship just for the sake of it. If she pursues someone, it's usually because she wants something out of the situation. 

"I did really enjoy playing all of the stuff with Sienna and Darren last year, and I think it adds a new dynamic to the character when she has that sort of figure in her life. I would really like to see them write something like that, but no doubt it would be full of problems and difficulties!"

How did you feel about winning Villain of the Year at the Soap Awards?
"It was amazing. I still can't quite believe it actually! I finally got my award last week so it's sitting at home now. It's the best award I could have won because I've had such a fun journey creating the villainous Sienna, so to win that when there were such strong actors and characters also nominated was amazing."

What was that moment like when Hollyoaks was named Best Soap at the end of the night?
"That was crazy! I think it just didn't sink in and we thought we'd all heard it wrong or there'd been a mistake! Obviously that award is the one that all of the soaps dream of getting, but nobody had ever won it except for EastEnders and Coronation Street. When Ian McKellen announced that Hollyoaks had won, everybody was over the moon.

"After the Hayley and Roy storyline did so well, I assumed that Coronation Street would be taking the Best Soap prize home. That storyline was incredible and took home most of the awards, but I think for us to win Best Soap shows that we're doing lots of good things across the board - it's not necessarily just one storyline or one character. 

"It's a real team effort at Hollyoaks and it meant a lot to us that we're recognised as one of the big soaps now."

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake will stoop to shocking depths later this month as she lies that her daughter Nico has cancer.

Sienna (Anna Passey) makes the false claim as she gets jealous when Maxine Minniver returns to the village following her recent escape to the US.

Wanting her twin brother Dodger Savage (Danny Mac) all to herself, Sienna starts coming up with ways to distract his attention away from pregnant Maxine.

When Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) attends a midwife appointment, loyal Dodger wants to be there in support of her - but Sienna deliberately delays him and gives her abusive father Patrick the chance to turn up at the hospital instead.

After coming face-to-face with her violent husband again, a frightened Maxine makes it clear to Dodger that she needs to leave the village for good.

Dodger vows to go with Maxine as he still has strong feelings for her, but he is stopped in his tracks when Sienna lies that Nico is seriously ill.

Nico is furious when she learns of her mother's twisted deception, but Sienna is confident that her plan will be enough to stop Dodger from leaving.

Patrick is also full of concern when Dodger fills him in on Nico's 'illness', but Hollyoaks fans will be left to wonder just how far Sienna can take her latest lie as Nico remains disgusted.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Hollyoaks Overdose:

Sienna tries to stop Dodger leaving with Maxine - by stabbing him in the leg! Dodger loses a lot of blood, and Sienna tells him she'd rather let him die than for someone to take him away from her.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Hollyoaks Overdose:

Sienna tries to stop Dodger leaving with Maxine - by stabbing him in the leg! Dodger loses a lot of blood, and Sienna tells him she'd rather let him die than for someone to take him away from her.

----------

lizann (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (29-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

she is a psycho

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> she is a psycho


Yeah I think what I post above may be the life in balance happening on the 5th Sept.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

if dodger forgives her after this he is a bigger idiot than i thought

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna Passey has said Hollyoaks' resident villain Sienna Blake had a shock even she couldn't have planned for when she realised her long lost daughter Nico's father is her twin brother Dodger Savage.

Sienna's (Passey) dad Patrick Blake (Jeremy Sheffield) let the bombshell slip in a recent episode, but Sienna had no idea as she had met estranged twin Dodger (Danny Mac) on a one-night stand years earlier and they didn't recognise each other when they were later introduced as siblings.

Anna told the Hollyoaks website: "At first she is in total shock. Not in a million years did she remotely think it was possible that Dodger could be the father of her daughter, so it knocks her for six. But then as the news settles in, she starts to feel that it makes sense of lots of things.

"If Dodger found out the news that he was in fact Nico's father, I think he would be entirely freaked out. Dodger would obviously have a normal reaction to it.

"I don't think he would get his head around it. I don't even think he would believe it, and if he was made to believe it, I think he would panic and not want to be anywhere near Sienna or probably Nico sadly."

She continued that Sienna would be keen on telling Dodger the news, so headteacher Patrick would lock her in a boiler room at Hollyoaks High to stop her.

Anna revealed: "The more time she spends in there, the more she convinces herself it would be a fabulous idea to tell him, so Patrick has definitely got his work cut out for him trying to stop her. But we know what Sienna's like, so she's not going to give up without a fight."

A Hollyoaks spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Sienna and Dodger were estranged as children and each did not discover they had a twin until adulthood. When Nico was conceived 14 years ago, it was a chance meeting and they did not know that they were related.

"Hollyoaks viewers will know that the Blake family are bound together by a dark and sinister history which will be further explored in this long-running storyline."

----------

lizann (08-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Anna Passey has revealed that her character Sienna Blake will be in a manic state when she holds her twin brother Dodger Savage captive this month.

Scenes airing in the run-up to Christmas will see Sienna kidnap Dodger (Danny Mac) and lock him up in the basement of their mother Anna's old house.

Unstable Sienna also risks the health of their daughter Nico by imprisoning her too, just days after the teen has undergone a life-saving operation.

Speaking to All About Soap, Passey explained that Sienna resorts to the desperate measure as she wants Dodger to acknowledge his parental responsibility towards Nico.

"Dodger yet again refuses to help with Nico and Sienna just thinks, 'Well I'm going to make you then!' She smashes him over the head with a spanner and chains him to a radiator in the basement of their dead mum Anna's house," Passey commented.

"He literally can't get away from her now! Sienna's plan is to lock him up for as long as it takes for Dodger to admit some amount of responsibility for their daughter."

She continued: "Sienna gets Nico from the hospital and takes her to the house to be with Dodger. She's still completely convinced that they can make a go of it as a family, but it doesn't take Nico long to realise that her mum has completely lost the plot.

"Dodger's really not well at all, and Nico's also recovering from a kidney operation. Sienna has them both trapped downstairs in this fantasy snow globe and she's in denial, refusing to see the handcuffs. Sienna's running around dressing the Christmas tree, singing carols and believing that everyone is getting along.

"The whole storyline is so sad. Sienna's on Christmas autopilot - she has this manic energy about her. But when you realise that she has no awareness of what she's doing, I think it'll be apparent just how far gone Sienna is now."

Nico manages to make a break for it as the situation comes to a head, but she may not be strong enough to get help for Dodger. 

Passey added: "She's not really well enough to go running into a forest in the middle of the night. The viewers will have to wait and see if Nico makes it back to the village alive."

----------


## lizann

sienna wants dodger to marry her

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Anna Passey has told Digital Spy that Sienna Blake's daughter Nico will become a huge problem over the coming weeks.

Show bosses are lining up a big new storyline for Sienna, which will see her struggle to cope as Nico's behaviour spirals out of control.

Yesterday, it was revealed that Nico will leave Sienna for dead after she suffers an allergic reaction to a bee sting later this month. This comes after Nico wrongly assumes that there is a chemistry between Sienna and her boyfriend Dylan Jenkins.

Nico's shocking move will be the first sign of a darker side to her personality, with producers keen to explore how Sienna deals with the teen's troubles.

Our video chat with Anna also sees her discuss the new romance ahead for Sienna as she starts dating police sergeant Ben Bradley - a man with a secret.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...pd3afPYyauaEKv

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Sienna Blake will return to her old tricks this week as she turns ruthless in the fight for Trevor Royle, Digital Spy can reveal.

Fans have watched Sienna (Anna Passey) fall in love with Trevor in recent weeks, but she's currently nursing a broken heart after he decided to stick with his fiancÃ©e Grace Black.

Never one to back down easily, Sienna will now decide to resort to dirty tricks in a desperate attempt to convince Trevor (Greg Wood) that he needs her.

Knowing that Trevor is still struggling with post-traumatic stress disorder, Sienna realises she can play on his fragility by engineering a situation to bring on another terrifying panic attack.


Sienna catches Trevor looking at her 'glamourous' new look.
Â©  Lime Pictures

A Hollyoaks insider told Digital Spy: "It's classic Sienna to play on somebody's vulnerabilities to get the result she wants - who can forget how she skilfully manipulated the Osborne family in her first year on the show?

"This time she sees that she can use Trevor's condition to her advantage, setting up a situation that she knows will scare him and bring out his anxieties.

"It was Sienna's support through Trevor's PTSD that brought them together in the first place, so she hopes that she can reignite their old chemistry by stepping in and helping out again.

"But will Trevor realise what Sienna is up to, or are her powers of deceit as strong as ever?"

Sienna is also due to tie the knot with her partner Ben Bradley next week, so her scheming is coming at a crucial time. Can she really go ahead with the ceremony knowing that she's marrying the wrong man?

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

so with sienna in jail, who cares for nico

----------


## lizann

is she going to kill joel?

----------


## Perdita

Sienna Blake makes a move that would have made her killer daughter Nico proud on Hollyoaks next week, as she ruthlessly poisons a brand new enemy.

Fans will see Sienna (Anna Passey) take an instant disliking to Goldie McQueen's bad boy ex Shane, who's been tipped to cause big trouble when he joins the village.

As Sienna is currently staying with the McQueens, she's not happy with having to share a house with such an unsavoury character when Goldie agrees to let Shane move in.

Sienna's suspicions about Shane are then proved right when she overhears a very worrying conversation between him and Joel Dexter.

We've already revealed that Shane and Joel share a mystery connection and Sienna is concerned for Warren's son when she realises that Shane is threatening him.

Joel Dexter is unsettled when Shane turns up at the garage in Hollyoaks
Â©  LIME PICTURES
Deciding that drastic action is needed to solve this problem (let's face it, when doesn't she take drastic action?!), Sienna hatches a sinister plan to punish Shane by poisoning him.

Viewers will have to tune in to see whether Sienna just wants to weaken Shane or get rid of him altogether Nico-style, but we have a feeling that he really isn't the type of guy she should be messing with.

Troublesome newcomer Shane is the father of Goldie's twin sons Prince and Hunter, and he'll be keen to reunite with his family after being released from jail.

Joel Dexter is unsettled when Shane turns up at the garage in Hollyoaks
Â©  LIME PICTURES
Lanre Malaolu, who plays Shane, recently teased: "Shane's recently released from prison and he's headed to Hollyoaks to make up with the missus. He gets straight back to business!

"Shane is a bit of a wheeler dealer. He's very money-driven. He loves his family, but when it suits him."


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

Sienna’s just found she’s pregnant in Hollyoaks – and actress Anna Passey has revealed there’s another shock just around the corner.

Fans of the Channel 4 soap will know that scheming Sienna recently discovered she was expecting a baby with her on-off lover Warren Fox (Jamie Lomas).

And talking to What’s on TV on the blue carpet at the Royal Television Society Awards, where Hollyoaks had been nominated in the Best Soap category, Anna hinted there’s major twist in the tale…

“I can reveal that they are in fact having twins, which is something the audience don’t know yet,” she confirmed. “So Warren and Sienna have made two little humans. I think this next year’s going to be really exciting to see what comes of that.”

Elaborating further on what’s to come, Anna said: “I mean, you’ve picked two of the worst people to be parents, really. I think this next year is all going to be about whether she can make a go of it and make up for the mistakes she made with Nico [her teenage daughter, who died last year], whether Warren can be a good father and what kind of baby are they gonna make.”

Anna said she loves playing such a multi-layered character like Sienna – and admits she’s not always sure herself whether Sienna’s actions are genuine or if she has an ulterior motive.

“When I first get the scripts, I have to really go through it with people and do a lot of work on it, to see how she actually feels about something because she has all of these different sides, so the side that she projects out isn’t necessarily the truth of the situation. Also, I enjoy it because I love a big soapy twist and Sienna has a lot of those!”

Fans will be pleased to hear that Anna has no plans to leave Hollyoaks just yet.

“You would think with a character like Sienna that they would run out of ideas for her at some point but they always seem to have something really fab for her to do,” said Anna. “So as long as that continues I’m really happy where I am.”

----------


## lizann

she has cancer and has to choose her life or babies

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anna Passey has revealed what will be the outcome of her character Sienna Blake's cancer storyline.

Sienna faced the heartbreaking struggle of being diagnosed with cancer while pregnant with twins last summer.

Since the arrival of her babies (and subsequent kidnapping of one by Warren Fox), Sienna's health took a turn for the worse and she reached the decision to shave her head over Christmas.

However, speaking exclusively to Digital Spy at Tuesday's National Television Awards, actress Passey has some good news for fans.

"We're going to find out that Sienna gets the all-clear from her cancer," she confirmed.

"It's been ongoing for months and months, but that's what we're going to see next â Sienna's treatment will be successful."

Asked if she always knew this would be the case, Passey said: "No. They really wanted to do justice to the storyline.

"I don't know whether they always knew but I certainly didn't, we've been taking each bit as it comes and trying to do justice to it, really."

Passey also went on to admit that while Sienna has been suffering from cancer, she did worry about being written out of the soap.

"I think when you get a storyline like that, it does go through your head," she added.

"But I also thought that if it was the end for Sienna, I would be really chuffed if she went out in a powerful storyline like that. I've really loved doing it, it's been really good to do such an impactful storyline."

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

is she finally dead, a permanent exit?

----------


## olivia1896

Unpopular opinion but Iâm glad sheâs gone, couldnât stand her

----------

tammyy2j (17-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Unpopular opinion but I’m glad she’s gone, couldn’t stand her


like ste she was pushed too much in storylines so overkill, guess it poetic full circle for her that nico rose again to kill her if she is really dead, some speculation death is faked to catch nico by josh

----------

tammyy2j (17-05-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Anna's time had come to leave, she is a good actress

----------


## lizann

that was fast undead

----------


## lizann

is she gone for good?

----------


## lizann

tells the truth not no one believes her about liberty and nico

----------


## lizann

sienna is shot by summer with grace's gun

----------

